# Pro Plan Sensitive Skin & Stomach



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

It could be anything causing the stomach upset. Did he vomit? Diarrhea? What were his symptoms?

I would wait it out.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Tahnee GR said:


> It could be anything causing the stomach upset. Did he vomit? Diarrhea? What were his symptoms?
> 
> I would wait it out.


Vomitted last night--

Loose stool this am--but not watery. Just super mushy. 

He acts completely fine otherwise. Not lethargic or anything...

Thank you for responding. I truly appreciate it.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Could be the food is just moving to fast for him? I know whenever I switched Joeys food if I didn't do it over a months time he would have really runny poop. Joey is now on PP SS&S and he LOVES it and I love it.. his best poop ever


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I would (in my mind) go through every place you went and try to remember if you saw him put his head to the ground and quickly eat something? (for Brooks, that would be what had happened).
I would also call the pet store where I bought the food and report it, and ask if anyone else has called. Then I would do a search to see if there have been other reports of problems and check the Purina website to see if there was a recall on that particular food.
What about following the usual steps for dealing with vomiting (I think that means giving lots of water but no food for 12 hours-I'm no authority, but there is surely a thread on that) and stopping that new food and go to the boiled chicken and white rice food til he is back to normal. 
After that, I am not sure.....


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

He coulda eaten something else that hes not supposed to, or it could just be a mini bug.. Happens to us humans too! 

Summer eats that and does well, but it could be just that bag, as you said. Perhaps give it a couple more days. You could take it back for a new bag, but I wouldnt switch brands just because of this!


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

His poop was fine--better than fine, actually! (he's been on this solely for one week) after a slow change from the old food. 

So, Maybe it is just a bug. And fortunately, he is acting completely fine, otherwise. 

I do love the food--and HE loves the food--so I'm hoping it's just a fluke.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Oh and one other thing to mention--it was super humid/warm here yesterday--so it could be that as well.....even though he didn't exert himself. Just a drastic change.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm sorry Wagner isn't feeling well

My guys have been on PPP SS for almost a year now and have never had any problems with it, they're doing great on it. I too was surprised they like the Salmon, but very happy with the results I've seen in both of them, coats and stool. 

Did the new bag smell different from the first? 

As others said, Wagner may have picked up a virus or maybe eaten something.

I think I saw either on the bag or on the PPP SS page, it recommends storing the food in the refrigerator or a cool dry place.
You mentioned it was warm and humid up your way yesterday. How are you storing it?


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I'm sorry Wagner isn't feeling well
> 
> My guys have been on PPP SS for almost a year now and have never had any problems with it, they're doing great on it. I too was surprised they like the Salmon, but very happy with the results I've seen in both of them, coats and stool.
> 
> ...


No, the food looks just as good this bag as it did the last--and he very happily went right to it. I really think if it was the food, he may turn his nose up. (he refused the Chicken Soup--and he used to LOVE that--but hindsight, it was in the midst of Diamond problems). 

I've been very pleased so far, but am overly paranoid when it comes to them. Hopefully this was a fluke and it's all over now! I'll just continue to keep a close eye on him and hope we're back to normal real soon! 

Thanks so much!! 

Oh and storing it--I just bought an air-tight container at Petsmart yesterday that has wheels on it. So I can sit the whole bag down in it. I have it in this, rolled up bag--and sitting in my kitchen. Before I bought this, I had dog food containers, but could not fit the bag in it--I had to pour it in there. But now I'm going to put those in our shed outside for potting soil, etc. lol.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I know what you're saying think you have every right to be paranoid with all the recent recalls. When I first saw all the recalls, I went directly to Purina's site to see if they had issued any. 

It's always very humid here on the Coast, anytime I open up anything it either goes into the Fridge or I put it into a air tight plastic container. I buy the large bags of PPP SS and after opening it I immediately put it into a large air tight plastic container and keep it in a cool dry place. 

Hope Wagner is feeling better soon, giving him some boiled chicken and rice would be helpful, maybe even some plain low fat or non fat yogurt.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I know what you're saying think you have every right to be paranoid with all the recent recalls. When I first saw all the recalls, I went directly to Purina's site to see if they had issued any.
> 
> It's always very humid here on the Coast, anytime I open up anything it either goes into the Fridge or I put it into a air tight plastic container. I buy the large bags of PPP SS and after opening it I immediately put it into a large air tight plastic container and keep it in a cool dry place.
> 
> Hope Wagner is feeling better soon, giving him some boiled chicken and rice would be helpful, maybe even some plain low fat or non fat yogurt.


I think it's easy to be so paranoid--but I also don't want to be overly paranoid either. That is why it helps to talk it out here and I thank you all!  

I will give him some yogurt tonight and see if that helps--and/or some chicken and rice. I'm sure he'd love that. lol.  Thanks so much, Carolina Mom!


----------



## Aunt Betty's Dog (Apr 5, 2011)

Maggie, the dog we rescued with severe skin/health issues last August, has been on PPP SSS for about 7 months now and is doing extremely well on it -- actually, she is thriving on it. And I have not noticed any digestive problems with her as of late.

After trying TONS of different foods -- everything from home cooking to a variety of natural foods -- all with no success, I took the advice of others on this board and tried this food. And voila! It made all the difference in the world. In fact, it's the only food she can tolerate (meaning she doesn't rib her fur out by the roots after eating it -- yes, her food allergies were that bad.) Her coat, which was non-existent from the base of her ribcage to the tip of her tail; dry and brittle; is now full and SUPER thick.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I, too, would give it a few days. Dogs can quickly eat something they shouldn't, a big culprit is grass clippings off the bottom of the mower if you just cut the lawn, and then be "off" for a couple of days. 
Hope he's doing better!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh, one other thing, I wouldn't give him yogurt if he hasn't had it before. It does have lactose in it, contrary to popular belief, and some dogs are sensitive to it. Then you won't know what's causing the problem, the food or the yogurt!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Wagner's mom-give him chicken/rice a little yogurt for a couple of days maybe, then gradually add the PPP SS to it and see if that works.

I just read hotel4dogs comment regarding the yogurt, didn't think of that-thanks for adding that. I guess I have been lucky, my guys have never had any problems with yogurt.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> Dogs can quickly eat something they shouldn't, a big culprit is grass clippings off the bottom of the mower if you just cut the lawn,


Brooks considers a mouthful of that dried hardened grass a special treat:doh:


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Thank you all so much,.....

Just had another "upset tummy" issue....but still real mushy, but not watery.

We did just mow grass Thursday night...so maybe. 

I'll try the chicken/rice tonight. I appreciate all of the input.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Just a small update--Wagner had about 10 loose poops today.

and then around lunchtime, my lab started as well. (she is only getting about a 1/2 cup of the PP SS right now, mixed in with the old food to gradually change her over). She only had two episoide to his 10. 

Gave a little bit of chicken and rice tonight--and so far, they are okay. My JRT is okay. (she probably only got about 10 kibbles of the SS though, as she doesn't eat much anyway). 

No blood in their stools, no more vomitting at this point--but I'm REALLY concerned I have a bad batch. I'm going to see how they do tonight--& in the morning and then try to figure out what to do from here. I'll definitely call Purina, just to make sure no others have called, concerned--as well as the pet store where I got it. 

May be a fluke, but with both of them--it has me really thinking something is off with the food--and I'm really worried about continuing it, at this point. 

Trying to keep my cool though. (not mad, nervous).


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Lilah turned her nose up at the first bowl out of a bag of food the same brand they always get. I thought it was weird, she did finally eat it but then threw up and had loose stools. I didn't risk it being the new bag of food, took it back, got a different bag with different run codes and best buy dates. She ate it enthusiastically and didn't have any more upset stomach.

So it could just be that one bag has something wrong. I would take it back and get a different bag. Do a couple of days of chicken and rice to let their tummies settle and try the food again after they are back to normal.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

mylissyk said:


> Lilah turned her nose up at the first bowl out of a bag of food the same brand they always get. I thought it was weird, she did finally eat it but then threw up and had loose stools. I didn't risk it being the new bag of food, took it back, got a different bag with different run codes and best buy dates. She ate it enthusiastically and didn't have any more upset stomach.
> 
> So it could just be that one bag has something wrong. I would take it back and get a different bag. Do a couple of days of chicken and rice to let their tummies settle and try the food again after they are back to normal.


Wagner turned his nose up at the first bowl out of this bag too--I had to call him back in to eat, which he then did. But normally, he is the first to clean his bowl! 

Thank you--I don't think I'll risk it with this bag either.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Just another update. Dogs are completely fine. Going to start adding the PP SS back in tonight to see how it goes. 

I think I'm going to try the same bag--otherwise, I'm afraid I will run screaming from the PP (not really knowing for sure if it's the food) and I really do want to keep them on it. They love it--and have been doing fine on it--so I'm hoping it was a bug. I will keep a VERY close eye on them and if the runny stools start again, I'll go from there--and I won't give it but one time before making a change (either new bag--or new food). 

Thanks again for all of the help, guys.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Wagners Mom said:


> Just another update. Dogs are completely fine. Going to start adding the PP SS back in tonight to see how it goes.
> 
> I think I'm going to try the same bag--otherwise, I'm afraid I will run screaming from the PP (not really knowing for sure if it's the food) and I really do want to keep them on it. They love it--and have been doing fine on it--so I'm hoping it was a bug. I will keep a VERY close eye on them and if the runny stools start again, I'll go from there--and I won't give it but one time before making a change (either new bag--or new food).
> 
> Thanks again for all of the help, guys.


How are your pups doing? Just wondering why not trade that bag for a new one of the same food?


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

mylissyk said:


> How are your pups doing? Just wondering why not trade that bag for a new one of the same food?


They are doing great, thank you for asking!  Poops are good, coats are good, eyes good, limited gas...so far, very pleased! 

The reason I tried the same bag is because of my hangups. I have been on this horrible dog food roller coaster for a few months now--and I was very concerned thinking I could've had bad dog food. And I was beginning to panic thinking I had to find yet another food because I had "bad" PP. So instead of freaking myself out, I thought--give it a try. They could've gotten ahold of a squirrel or chipmunk while out in the backyard--or it could've been just a bug. Also, it could've been my 3 year old sharing snacks with them--and so on and so on.

So while I didn't want to intentionally make my dogs sick--I had to know if it was the food--or a fluke. I watched them like a hawk when trying it again and they were really fine from the get go--no mushy poop or anything. If I had noticed anything off I would've taken them off of it right away and honestly, probably gone to another brand. I know that may not be right--but with this being my first bag (unless you count the little one to make sure they would eat it first), I don't like starting off like this and would've been paranoid each bag. 

I know what I did may not be the ideal--and it may not make me dog mom of the year--but I got lucky and the food appears to have been fine because they are fine. I'm glad I'm not here whining because I took a chance--but I'm also glad it seems to be working for them because honestly, this has been a nightmare (since last fall) trying to find a food that works for my golden (my girls can eat anything pretty much). 

I know it may not make much sense, but hope it's at least understandable.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm glad it worked for them. Makes sense to you, that's all that matters.


----------



## desi.n.nutro (Mar 18, 2011)

Ironically you have said you suspect it to be a fluke, twice. I know you mean coincidence but did you know there is a parasite that is in fish that is called a fluke? Don’t let me start you on worrying about flukes though. Cooking completely removes the risk of flukes. I just thought you may want to change your phraseology to, “Twist of fate.” Heehee. BTW – I only joke with you since the dogs are fine now. 
I thought your idea of keeping the food in the bag then in the container was brilliant. Saves you from having to wash the container every time right? Plus when I pour the bags in, I have made a big mess and dumped partial bags of food on the floor. More than once. This is a good idea all around.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

desi.n.nutro said:


> Ironically you have said you suspect it to be a fluke, twice. I know you mean coincidence but did you know there is a parasite that is in fish that is called a fluke? Don’t let me start you on worrying about flukes though. Cooking completely removes the risk of flukes. I just thought you may want to change your phraseology to, “Twist of fate.” Heehee. BTW – I only joke with you since the dogs are fine now.
> I thought your idea of keeping the food in the bag then in the container was brilliant. Saves you from having to wash the container every time right? Plus when I pour the bags in, I have made a big mess and dumped partial bags of food on the floor. More than once. This is a good idea all around.


Oh no...maybe they have flukes now. 

I kid, I kid.  

I like the kibble in the bag and then in the container too! MUCH easier to deal with! My last container I *had* to pour in because the bags wouldn't fit. This one, I just open, sit it in there, roll down the top and close it up! This way if there ever is a problem--it's already together and if no problem, no dirty container to deal with! 

Thanks!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Glad its working for you!!!!


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

oakleysmommy said:


> Glad its working for you!!!!


Thank you! Crossing my fingers that I am DONE searching!!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Wagners Mom said:


> Thank you! Crossing my fingers that I am DONE searching!!


i hear you!! i just went thru a nightmare as well they are back to what i originally had them on LOL.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

oakleysmommy said:


> i hear you!! i just went thru a nightmare as well they are back to what i originally had them on LOL.


LOL! I love it! I went back to the original too (Eukanuba) but highly suspect my golden can't tolerate the chicken or corn--which is why I'm on this. Lord help me if this doesn't work!! We're only on week 2--so have a ways to go, but so far, so good!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Wagners Mom said:


> LOL! I love it! I went back to the original too (Eukanuba) but highly suspect my golden can't tolerate the chicken or corn--which is why I'm on this. Lord help me if this doesn't work!! We're only on week 2--so have a ways to go, but so far, so good!


well as long as stools are good,weight is good, energy,coat then they will be fine! i seriously dont think every dog has the perfect stool daily!


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

oakleysmommy said:


> well as long as stools are good,weight is good, energy,coat then they will be fine! i seriously dont think every dog has the perfect stool daily!


And they are! For my golden, the biggest thing with him is itchiness and hot spots--which, for now, seem to be at bay and the itching is MUCH better. KNOCKING ON WOOD!!!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

thats great do you add fish oil to his food? i break open a 1000mg of fish oil pill every other day...altho i forget alot of the time


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

oakleysmommy said:


> thats great do you add fish oil to his food? i break open a 1000mg of fish oil pill every other day...altho i forget alot of the time


You know I don't....maybe I should...I have them here.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Wagners Mom said:


> You know I don't....maybe I should...I have them here.


Yes add a capsule to one of the meals! i either break it open and sprinkle on food or she will eat it right in her food i find it really helps


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

Summer pops her fish oil capsules in her mouth.. She gets 4x 1000mg capsules per day which adds up to 1200mg of omega-3s, the anti-inflammatory dose for her hips  I think for skin effects u need half that, so 2 capsules per day.. It's based on weight tho so your dogs might need more!


----------

